# Möchte mein Zaskar aufmöbeln



## Atzesnoopy (7. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein GT Zaskar dessen Rahmennummer mit 0996 beginnt, also aus dem September 1996 ist. 
Dieses Zaskar möchte ich gern auf Fordermann bringen da ich es in den letzten Jahren sehr vernachlässigt habe und, zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, mit der artgerechten Haltung wars auch nicht so weit her. Meistens stands im dunklen Keller, und wenns mal raus durfte, dann nur um mit total verklebter Kette mal nen Asphaltausflug mit den Kumpels von nebenan zu machen. Im Grunde sieht mein Zaskar heute so aus wie die Bikes über die ich mich vor 10 Jahren noch wegen der mangelnden Pflege lustig gemacht habe.

Seit diesem Jahr fahr ich aber wieder öffter MTB und da sich mein Mädel vor kurzem ein neues in den Keller gestellt hat stehen bei mir jetzt die Signale auf Aufrüstung.

Ich habe hier mal zusammengeschrieben wo es im argen liegt und wie ich mir vorstelle das zu lösen. 

Würde mich freuen wenn ein paar von euch sich mit einbringen und mir bei meinem Projekt mit Rat zur Seite stehen würden.



Was MUSS gemacht werden:

Neues Hinterrad. Das alte ist schon sehr U-Förmig eingebremst und ich hab immer Angst das bei der nächsten Ausfahrt der infarkt droht. Das Vorderrad hab ich deswegen schon vor knapp zwei Jahren gewechselt.
Dachte für das Hinterrad an ne XT Nabe, gute Speichen (gibts noch die Doppeldickend Dinger?) und ne taugliche, geöste Mavic Felge. Kenn mich bei dem allem nicht mehr so aus. Früher hätt ich mir ne SUP217 UB gekauft...

Dann brauch ich noch ne Kassette, Kette, Innenlager und Kurbel. Würd gern alles XT nehmen. Welches Innenlager nehm ich denn da? Also welche Länge und welches Gewinde?

Neue Schalt- und Bremszüge brauch ich auch da die alten echt fertig sind. 
Schaltzüge hatte ich bisher immer die Gore RideOn dran, aber die gibts glaub nicht mehr. Was kann man da heute nehmen?


Meine V-Breaks brauchen neue Beläge. Irgendwelche die nicht immer so nen Krach manchen wenn sie heiß werden. 
Hat da jemand nen Tipp?


So, das war mal das was gemacht werden muss, um das Bike weiterhin betreiben zu können.

Optional hab ich aber noch n paar Wünsche die ich mir erfüllen werde wenn noch genug Kohlen übrig sind. Nämlich:

Eine neue Sattelstütze würde ich meinem Zaskar gern gönnen. Aus optischen Gründen, die alte is nich mehr so frisch. 
Würde da gern was leichtes nehmen, aber nicht auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit. Welchen Durchmesser brauch ich denn da?


Neue Schalthebel. Hab alte Rapidfire Hebel die glaub noch von der STX SE sind. Da hätt ich auch gern XT. 


Wobei sich mir da jetzt langsam die Frage stellt ob ich, wenn ich ja eh alles an der Schaltgruppe ändere und ich ein neues Hinterrad brauche, nicht gleich ne Komplette 2011er XT kaufe (ohne Bremsen ) wie z.B. die hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...3x10-ohne-Naben-und-Bremsen-Modell-2011-.html

Dann vorne noch ne taugliche Scheibenbremse an meine Judy100 und ein neues Disc Vorderrad. . . . 


Ich habe gesehen das viele hier Ihre alten Räder mit zeitgenössischen Teilen herrichten. 
Was spricht denn dagegen das neueste zu nehmen wenn man schon was wechselt? 
Zumal ich mich vermutlich schwer tun werde alles das was ich wechseln will aus dem Ende der 90er Jahre zu finden. 

Bin für alle Tipps, Anregungen sowie Kritik dankbar und freue mich schon darauf meinem Zaskar neues Leben einzuhauchen. 

Und sorry das das hier jetzt so n Aufsatz geworden ist, aber es ist halt viel zu tun und ich habs zu lange schleifen lassen.

gruß

alex


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2011)

Man findet alles aus Ende der 90er zu einem adÃ¤quaten Preis ind der Bucht (E-Bay). Gore Ride On gibt es (wieder), sealed low friction heiÃen die jetzt. 

Schaltbremshebelkombi wÃ¤ren XT737 fÃ¼r Canti oder XT739 fÃ¼r V-Brake, Kette XT-HG91/93, Ritzel XT 737, und KettenblÃ¤tter fÃ¼r Compact-Lochkreis bekommt man lowbudget von Stronglight oder highend von Speciaities TA. Eine Kurbel geht in der Regel nicht kaputt. Bei Mavic kenn ich mich nicht aus, es gibt aber aktuell noch geÃ¶ste Felgen, wenn mein Wissensstand von 2010 nicht veraltet ist. SattelstÃ¼tzenmaÃ, ein Messschieber fÃ¼r 12,49â¬ bringt Aufschluss, aber ich schÃ¤tze 27,2, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Scheibenbremsen braucht man nicht, wenn man nicht auch beim grÃ¶Ãten Sauwetter fÃ¤hrt und selbst da funktionieren Cantis, U-Brake und V-Brakes zufriedenstellend. 

GruÃ, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (8. August 2011)

kommt auch drauf an ob du den ganzen umbau selber machen willst und kannst (Werkzeug)?

Im prinzip spricht aber nichts dagen was neues zu verbauen. Ich persönlich finde die alten Teile aber oft schöner. Die alten Federgabeln fahre ich aber ehrlich gesagt nur selten, da hat sich in 10-15 Jahren viel getan. Eine V-Brake aber funktioniert heute genau so gut wie vor 15 Jahren.

Wegen Sattelstütze würde ich eher auf 27.0 tippen, so ist es zumindest bei den beiden 96er Zassis die ich hier habe, es gibt aber Ausnahmen...


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2011)

Ich sehe es ähnlich. Ich würde keine Scheibenbremse montieren. Deine Judy wird es Dir danken. Und eine moderne Schaltgruppe schaltet auch nicht viel besser als eine XT bzw. XTR der späten 90ziger. Ich würde nach einer gut erhaltenen XTR 952 suchen. Da hast Du eine sehr schöne Schaltgruppe, die auch zeitlich an Deinen Rahmen passt. 

Bei der Sattelstütze hilft nur messen.


----------



## Rahbari (8. August 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem gut erhaltenen Ausschlachtfahrrad? ebay-Kleinanzeigen sind da ein heißer Tipp. Gerade, wenn Dir "nur" ne XT reicht, wirst Du da für 200 Euro schon was Nettes bekommen.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (8. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

So eine XTR 952 wäre natürlich ein Traum! Die hat mir schon immer gefallen, sieht so unglaublich wertig aus. Aber wenn ich sehe was die Teile noch immer kosten.... 

Die Kurbel möchte ich gern wechseln weil die echt nimmer schön ist. Zudem ists ne schwarze LX.... Gefällt mir nicht mehr. 

Den Umbau kann ich wohl selbst machen. Trau ich mir zu. Und Werkzeug ist auch vorhanden. 

Als Sattelstütze hab ich die Syncros Hardcore ins Herz geschlossen. Auf die war ich schon als Teeni scharf  
Nur noch eine hübsche finden die dann auch passt. Neu gibts die wohl nichtmehr. 

Wie macht ihr das mit den Schaltzügen an euren GT´s? Was nehmt ihr da für welche? 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2011)

Bremszüge: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ideOn-Sealed-Low-Friction-Bremskabel-Kit.html gibt es auch Schaltzüge von. Nicht gerade günstig, funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Oder eben Shimano Standartzüge und alle paar Jahre mal wechseln.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (15. August 2011)

Sooo, bin nun fleißig am Teile kaufen für mein Zaskar.

Hab mich entschlossen zeitgenössische Teile zu verbauen. Allerdings tu ich mich schwer eine frühe 9 fach kompatible XT Kurbel zu finden. Die XT Kurbeln die man so sieht sind alle IG und da ich gleich auf 9 Fach umrüste brauch ich ja ne HG. 

Die späteren Xt Kurbeln gefallen mir optisch nicht. 

Hat mir einer nen Tip wie die erste HG kompatible XT Kurbel heißt?

XTR wär natürlich noch schöner, aber ich hab mir als Preislimit für die Kurbel 150.- gesetzt, das wird so wohl nix werden. Zumindest wenn sie optisch auch noch schön sein soll.

Vielen Dank

Alex


----------



## Briareos (15. August 2011)

Hallo Alex,

ich habe eben meine (2 Jahre alten) Thread aktualisiert. Mein 91'er Zaskar habe ich grade erst aufgebaut. Es haben aktuelle Teile Verwendung gefunden. Kannst ja mal drauf schauen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8625518&postcount=9

Ich habe Tretlager und Steuersatz einbauen lassen. Der Tretlagersitz musste plangefräst werden und für Steuersatz habe ich auch nicht die richtigen Werkzeuge da. Abgesehen davon habe ich alles selbst montiert. Die mit Abstand meiste Arbeit war eigentlich das polieren des Rahmen 

Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## Atzesnoopy (16. August 2011)

Hallo Gerrit,

was haste denn mit der Kurbel gemacht??  

Wenn ich das recht sehe war da ja ein neunfach System dran. Genau sowas suche ich ja!


----------



## Briareos (16. August 2011)

Du meinst mit den alten Kurbeln?
Die sollten irgendwo bei den anderen Teilen im Keller liegen. Will die Teile eh mal sichten. Du meinst, ich sollte das terminlich mal vorziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibor0988130 (16. August 2011)

Bei meinem 96'er Zaskar LE war ich etwas mutiger. Das polierte Alu hat mir insgesamt nicht mehr gefallen und ich wollte es pulvern lassen. Bei dieser Gelegenheit bin ich in einen Schweißfachbetrieb gegangen und habe mir zwei Ösen hinten an dem linken Ausfallende für die Scheibenbremse anschweißen lassen. Mit der 6061'er Legierung konnten Sie sogar etwas anfangen. Die Canti-Sockel habe ich dann abgeschliffen.

Hier ein etwas schlechtes Bild von meinem Zaskar LE Bj. 96


----------



## Kint (16. August 2011)

Atzesnoopy schrieb:


> ...
> Hat mir einer nen Tip wie die erste HG kompatible XT Kurbel heißt?
> ...



FC M730. 
IG ist die Weiterentwicklung von HG, die dann eingestellt bzw von HG assimiliert wurde. 
Den Kettenblättern ists aber ziemlich egal was für ne Kette drauf läuft - in der Praxis zumindest, Shimano sagt da natürlich was anderes. 
Bei den Ritzeln kanns haken, da HG minimal schmaler ausfällt als IG, aber auch hier läuft ne Mischung meist recht problemlos. 

Auch muss man unterscheiden zwischen Kurbel und Kettenblättern, da zb der im MTB Bereich total obsolete "Standard" 5x110 Lochkreis der oben genannten ersten XT kurbel, gerade der ganz neue "compact" Lochkreis der RR Kettenblätter ist. 

Man kanns auch anders ausdrücken:
x-fach wird am Ritzelpaket gemacht. 
Also Ritzel und Ketten und Shifter müssen zusammen passen, in Einzelfällen, (suntour, 10fach Shimano) zusätzlich die Schaltwerke, der Rest ist egal. 

Die Kettenblätter und der Umwerfer müssen nur so gewählt werden dass die Ketten drauf laufen, und da geht in den meisten Fällen so gut wie alles, auch 6fach. 
Was sein kann, ist, dass die erste Kette, bei der Kombi 9fach Kette auf 8fach (und weniger) Blatt, etwas schneller verschleisst. 
Der rechnerische Unterschied zwischen 8fach und 9 fach beträgt in der Breite der Ketten gerade mal 0,3mm, allerdings liegt das schon in der Toleranz der verschiedenen Hersteller von Ketten.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (16. August 2011)

Briareos schrieb:


> Du meinst mit den alten Kurbeln?
> Die sollten irgendwo bei den anderen Teilen im Keller liegen. Will die Teile eh mal sichten. Du meinst, ich sollte das terminlich mal vorziehen?



Naja, wie gesagt, ich suche eine HG taugliche XT Kurbel. Wenn die Kurbelarme optisch schön sind, und der Preis dementsprechend wäre, dann ist mir der Zustand der Kettenblätter eigentlich egal


----------



## Atzesnoopy (16. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> FC M730.
> IG ist die Weiterentwicklung von HG, die dann eingestellt bzw von HG assimiliert wurde.
> 
> Die Kettenblätter und der Umwerfer müssen nur so gewählt werden dass die Ketten drauf laufen, und da geht in den meisten Fällen so gut wie alles, auch 6fach.



Aber ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, das es Probleme gab wenn IG Kurbel auf HG Kette traf. Und auch der erhöhte Verschleiß der Kette wurde immer wieder erwähnt. Hab eigentlich keine Lust darauf ständig zu schrauben. Ich will mit meinem Zaskar fahren. Und das zuverlässig und möglichst Problemlos. 

Die FC M730 ist mir wiederum zu alt. Ist noch ganz was kantiges. Auf jedenfall vor 95. Ich suche die erste HG Kurbel die es in der XT Ära gab.


----------



## Janikulus (16. August 2011)

falls noch nicht bekannt, hier eine interessante Seite zu Shimano:

http://mombat.org/Shimano.htm


----------



## Atzesnoopy (16. August 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> falls noch nicht bekannt, hier eine interessante Seite zu Shimano:
> 
> http://mombat.org/Shimano.htm




Spitzen Seite!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzesnoopy (17. August 2011)

ibor0988130 schrieb:


> Hier ein etwas schlechtes Bild von meinem Zaskar LE Bj. 96



Auch n schönes Rad! Hat was!


----------



## Atzesnoopy (17. August 2011)

Ich bin nun am rummachen wegen ner 952er XTR Kurbel. Die sieht ja schon echt scharf aus. 

Aber, wie ist da zur Zeit die Lage mit den Kettenblättern? Gibt es da eine vernünftige Lösung? Die originalen Blätter sind wohl nicht mehr lieferbar und wenn doch einer irgendwo eins findet, dann sind se teuer. Hab was von Adaptern gelesen die man montieren kann. Dann soll wohl auch ein "normales" Kettenblattmass montierbar sein. 


http://www.specialites-ta.com/produits/ped_stars_f.htm

Bin allerdings der französischen Sprache nicht mächtig....

Hat jemand eine bezahlbare Lösung für das Ersatzteilproblem bei dieser Kurbel?

Vielen Dank für eure vielen Antworten und Hilfe bisher!


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Kint (17. August 2011)

Atzesnoopy schrieb:


> Aber ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, das es Probleme gab wenn IG Kurbel auf HG Kette traf. Und auch der erhöhte Verschleiß der Kette wurde immer wieder erwähnt. ...
> ... Ich suche die erste HG Kurbel die es in der XT Ära gab.



Ok, ich drücke es anders aus:
Es gibt keine HG (hyperglide) Kurbel. Zuallererst ist ne Kurbel nur ne Aufnahme für die Kettenblätter. 
Uniglide, Hyperglide, Interglide, das sind Schalthilfen für die Ritzel, also die Kasette, so sortiert wie sie zeitlich auf den Markt kamen. 
Hyperglide kam 1990 auf den Markt, damit ist die 730er die erste "hyperglide kompatible Kurbel". IG so um 1996 rum, und nur für die unteren Gruppen, LX und tiefer. 

Die Schalthilfen an den Kettenblättern waren aber immer ein eigenständiges Ding. Die ersten die analog zu HG an den Ritzeln auf den Markt kamen hiessen Superglide, dann kam für die XTR Hyperdrive (nicht glide) dazu, dann Superglide X, dann hyperdrive c (für compakt) und Superglid X2. Das alles wurde auch gemixt und in manchen Jahren waren verschiedene Schalthilfen bei den Blättern gleichzeitig auf dem markt, für jede Gruppe ein eigenes System. 

IG ist sozusagen Hyperglide mal zwei: Schalthilfen nicht nur fürs Hochschalten, sondern auch fürs Runterschalten. Damit das klappt und haltbar ist, sind die Ritzel minimal dicker, die Abstände zwischen den Ritzeln minimal schmaler, die Ketten wegen den Ritzeln minimal breiter und hatten auch minimal andere Laschen. Deswegen konnte es (!) mit HG Ketten auf IG kasetten zu Problemen kommen, allerdings betraf das immer nur Shimano Ketten - Sram und Sachs Ketten waren sowieso immer nen Tick breiter als Shimano Ketten - und liefen problemlos. 
Aufgrund der anderen Form der Schalthilfen wurden HG ketten auf "IG" blättern anders gepackt - weswegen da manche von mehr Verschleiss sprechen. 

Mit Interglide und der Umsetzung davon hat sich Shimano keinen Gefallen getan. Zum einen haben sie sich Inkompatibilitäten ins Haus geholt, zum anderen war die Marktfülle an verschiedenen Kasetten und Ketten in den verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen einfach immens, zeitweise waren da 20 verschiedene Shimano Ketten auf dem Markt. 
Und bei der Lösung dieses Problems haben sie noch mehr versagt, denn sie haben IG in das ältere HG einfliessen lassen, die Bezeichnungen vermixt, und gleichzeitig aber Anforderungen für bestimmte Systeme ausgesprochen. Auch deswegen gibts da heute noch so viel Verwirrung drum.

Das alles ist aber auch nur ein Problem der jeweils aktuellen und/oder  erhältlichen Teile gewesen, und entstand im Grunde nur daraus, dass da Kunden wilde Teilemixe aus damals aktueller und veralteter Technik verbaut haben. Und es war ein reines 8-fach Problem - und viel wichtiger - es war ein reines Shimano Problem - also Shimano interne Kompatibniltätsprobleme. Wer Tuningblätter verwendete hatte das nicht, wer SRAM ketten verwendete hatte das nicht usw... 
Wenn Du nicht grade irgendwelche NOS ketten bei ebay ersteigerst dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Kint (17. August 2011)

Atzesnoopy schrieb:


> Ich bin nun am rummachen wegen ner 952er XTR Kurbel. ...
> ... Dann soll wohl auch ein "normales" Kettenblattmass montierbar sein. ...



"normales" Kettenblattmass gibts nicht. 
Bei Shimano gibts die Lochkreise:
5 x 110-74, hÃ¤ufig als "Standard" beschrieben,
5 x 94-58, meist als "compakt" beschrieben,
5 x 130, Rennrad standard
5 x 110, Rennrad compakt
4 x 104-64, MtB, Nachfolger von 5 x 94
4 x irgendwas - der doofe XTR standard. 
diiejenigen obigen mit "-" und zweiter Zahl sind die gÃ¤ngisten. 

die 952er XTR gabs wahlweise mit dem 4 loch Blatt, oder mit nem Spider (selten) der dann den Lochkreis 5x110 bediente. 

NachrÃ¼stspider gabs von Avitar und von TA Specialites, beide boten afair 5x94 und 5x110 an. Beide werden nicht mehr produziert so weit ich weiss. 
Die von dir verlinkten TA spider sind fÃ¼r deren eigene Kurbeln und nicht passend fÃ¼r die XTR, weil sie ne andere Verzahnung haben, genauso die von Middleburn. Genausowenig die Spider von der FC M739 (xt) oder der m569 (lx).
Gebraucht werden die TA/Avatar/XTR spider fÃ¼r die 952 zu Preisen um die 30â¬ aufwÃ¤rts gehandelt- mal so als Hausnummer, wobei die 5x110er Varianten deutlich hÃ¤ufiger anzutreffen sind, die 5x94 sind seeeelten und liegen dann hÃ¤ufig bei 50â¬+. 

Wenn Du dir ne 95xer Kurbel holst nimm am besten gleich eine mit Spider. Und dann wie gesagt ist das meist nur 5x110 - die Auswahl an BlÃ¤ttern hat sich dank Rennrad Compact zwar wieder verbessert, allerdings sind die ZÃ¤hnezahlen eingeschrÃ¤nkt, das kleinste blatt ist meist 24ZÃ¤hne. 
Etwas besser in Bezug auf das kleinste Blatt siehts bei 5x 94 compakt aus, da bekommst Du bis runter zu 20er BlÃ¤ttern, allerdings ist auch dieser STandard eigentlich obsolet. Original BlÃ¤tter von Shimano gibts neu nicht. 

Am zukunftssichersten fÃ¤hrst Du mit einer 4x104 Kurbel weils halt der aktuelle Standard ist.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (18. August 2011)

Vielen Dank Kint,

für diese wirklich ausführliche Einführung in die Tiefen des Shimano kuddelmuddels.  
Ganz schön verwirrend!

Wie lange beschäftigst Du Dich schon mit DER Materie, das Du all das Fachwissen angehäuft hast? 

Ich hab mir jetzt vorgenommen einfach ne 952er Kurbel zu kaufen bei der die Kettenblätter noch recht gut sind.
Erfahrungsgemäß halten Kettenblätter bei mir dann 5-7 Jahre. Zumindest war das bei meinen bisherigen LX Kettenblättern so. 
Naja, jedenfalls werd ich mich in der Zeit auf die Ersatzteilsuche machen. Wird sich schon was finden lassen. 

Vielen Dank für die reichliche Hilfe bei meiner Kurbelsuche! 


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Kint (18. August 2011)

keine Ursache... 
und: Das ist kein Kunststück  ich war dabei, sozusagen live erlebt...  -also so knapp 20 Jahre schraub ich an Bikes? 
Das Verständnis für viele Hintergründe kommt aber teilweise erst heute, damals wars häufig einfach so das etwas "mist" ist oder einfach nicht funktionierte, oder nicht hielt, warum war vielfach gar nicht so recht klar...

Genauso ist aber heute auch vieles in Vergessenheit geraten was damals selbstverständlich war -  zb, dass die Magura Raceline "D" tatsächlich besser bremst als die farblich genau gleiche normale Raceline. 

Ich weiss nicht mehr was der Lochkreis für die 952 XTR war, da müsstes Du mal googlen oder messen. Prinzipiell hat Gebhardt, das ist ne Tschechische Marke ein sehr breites Angebot, Qualität ist auch gut, wie man hört. Gibts auch hier beim Sponsor bike mailorder. 

Mal ein Link zu deren Bildchen zum Bestimmen des Lochkreises, auch wenns tschechisch ist kann man sich abbleiten:
http://www.gebhardt.cz/cs/Aktualita.aspx?ID=82


----------



## Atzesnoopy (19. August 2011)

Hallo!

Stehe nun vor dem Problem der Innenlager Wahl.

Kann mir einer sagen welche Innenlagerbreite und Gewindeart ich für mein Zaskar brauche?

Breite des Lagers müsste 73mm sein, richtig?

Ich suche nun ein Innenlager das mit der 952er XTR Kurbel kompatibel ist.
Hat einer von euch so ein Teil? Oder kann mir einer die Bezeichnung von dem Lager sagen das ich brauch? Gibts da noch ne Allternative zum BB-UN952?


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Kint (19. August 2011)

Zu der Achslänge kann ich nix definitives sagen da ich die kombi noch nicht verbaut habe, 96er Zaskar hat ein 73mm Gehäuse, wie die meisten GTs, ja. 

Ansonsten benötigt die 952 ein octalink BB: Das war Shimanos neuer proprietärer Standard nach dem vierkant. Der große Rest der freien Welt hat versucht das recht *ähnliche* ISIS zu etablieren, ist dabei aber gescheitert, genau wie Shimano octalink irgendwann zugunsten von Hollowtech gedroppt hat. 
ISIS und Octalink sind inkompatibl. 
Genau wie die Octalink Variante der 952 nicht kompatibel ist zu den XT/LX octalinks.. dolle Wurst Shimano... 

afaik - aber da bitte genau aufpassen sicher bin ich nicht- passen auf die XTR Kurbel: XTR und Dura ace und Ultegra Innenlager. 
Bzw hab ich als Regel im Kopf: 
Obere eine MTB und obere zwei RR Gruppen, 
XT und tiefer und untere RR gruppen. 

Wobei RR meist 68er Gehäuse haben, obs da 73er gab 
Genausowenig ob die Wellenlängen vom RR passen - die fahren ja meist zweifach. 
Die wellen gabs bei der XTR nur in zwei Längen, welche du für welche Kettenlinie benötigts  sorry. 
Als code gabs dabei aber auch noch die BB un950 - da musst du mal recherchieren wo der Unterschied war. 

Vielleicht merkt man langsam warum mir die 95xer Kurbel nie so richtig ans Herz gewachsen ist ...

edit:
Gewindeart gabs immer nur eine : BSA.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (20. August 2011)

Vielen Dank Kint!

Nun brauch ich nur noch die Achslänge zu wissen und dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche. 
Habe beschlossen das ich, falls ich nicht gleich ein passendes Innenlager finde, mir erstmal noch ne übergangs Kurbelgarnitur zulegen werde. Einfach nur das ich fahren kann. 

Andere Baustelle:

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Versender-Laufrädern?

Ich tendiere dazu heutige XT Naben (silber) mit einer aktuellen Mavic XM719 (auch silber) zu kombinieren. Felgenbrems-Laufräder sind so ne Sache, will da nix gebrauchtes, 10 oder mehr Jahre altes. Und neu wird man wohl nix aus der Zeit finden.

So, hier was ich mir vorgestellt habe:

http://www.wunschrad24.de/Laufradsa..._u4802_z5e98713b-6079-4bfc-be2e-19e086457638/

Und hier:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/mavic-mtb-felge-26-xm-719/aid:47403

Nun hab ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht das Laufrad nicht gleich Laufrad ist. Es kann einen großen Unterschied machen wer die Dinger eingespeicht hat.

Kann mir einer eine Empfehlung aussprechen ob Rose oder Wunchrad? 
Die einen verwenden2.0 speichen und 36 Loch, die anderen 2.0-1.8-2.0 und 32 Loch. 

Das Rose Rad wird vermutlich ewig halten, oder?
Aber vom Gewicht ist das Wunschrad Rad natürlich interessant. Wobei mir beim fünften Seitenschlag der Felge das Gewicht absolut egal sein wird.

Was meint ihr?

Achja, ich wiege 95 Kilo (  ) und fahre  schon MTB würdig. 

Vielen Dank

Gruß

alex


----------



## Kint (20. August 2011)

recherchier und frag doch mal user nach der Achslänge die Kombi sollte eigentlich recht gängig sein, da findet sich sicher was. 

Alternativ mal folgender Vorschlag:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/290593704496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

WENN der Verkäufer ins Ausland versendet, dann bekommst Du für untr 200:
- eine Kurbel die der XTR in nix nachsteht (ist aber drop forged statt hollow forged) - optik, aussen - ist nahezu identisch. Allerdings der wesentlich sinnvollere vierkant Standard
- Einen Satz richtig guter Kettenblätter (sieht nach Middleburn slickshift aus) die neu alleine rund 100 kosten
- Ersatz kettenblätter die auch nicht schlecht sind
- Ein wahrscheinlich passendes Innenlager, das drüberhinaus auch sehr leicht ist. Wenn Du eher was wartungsfreies suchst dann bekommst Du das Lager sicher gut verkauft und für den Erlös kannste dir dann XT oder sonstwas aussuchen, dank vierkant biste da sowas von frei in der Auswahl.

Das set ist sicher kein Schnäppchen, aber das Geld noch wert, imo. 


Ich persönlich halte gebrauchte Laufräder für "keine sache" - hab da keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Neu bekommt man das Zeug durchaus, allerdings muss man eben gewillt sein die Preise zu zahlen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536632
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-SHIMANO-XTR-REAR-HUB-FH-M950-32h-BRAND-NEW-BOX-/320694202432

Bez Versender laufrädern:
Ich wiege noch _etwas_ mehr und fahre auch MTB würdig. 
Mit dem Einspeichen haste sicherlich recht, die logische Konsequenz wären dann: http://light-wolf.de/ hier ausm forum, natürlich gibts da noch andere. 
Ich hab keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit maschinengespeichten Laufrädern gemacht, klar, verbauen und nie mehr nachzentrieren das braucht man da nicht erwarten, allerdings hat ne Maschine eben auch keine Familie zu versorgen.

Grundsätzlich würde ich keine straight gauge speichen verbauen/kaufen. Ist einfach blödsinn. 
DT competition bieten 2,0/1,8 butted und halten nahezu alles aus, sind sogar stabiler als die champion. Wichtig wären Messingnippel. 
Bei den Felgen, wenn Du was stabiles suchst, dann ist ne Mavic ne gute wahl, nicht zu schmal, wer selbst Gewicht mit sich rumschleppt spart bei den LR am falschen Ende. Xm 719 würde ich als Felge auch empfehlen. 

36loch ist sicherlich stabiler, klassisch würde man genau das für schwere Fahrer empfehlen, imo machts bei 26" praktisch keinen Unterschied. 

Ne XT nabe kann nicht falsch sein. SLX funktioniert genauso. 

Da Du grundsätzlich Geld bei den verbauten LR Komponenten sparst -xt /719 ist jetzt nicht soo exklusiv kann man das mehr in nen vernünftigen LR bauer investieren. 
http://www.whizz-wheels.de/

wären da sicherlich auch noch ne gute Alternative. Auch wenn der fertige LRS dann vielleicht 50% mehr kostet als der (chinagespeichte ?) von wunschrad.de.  Ausserdem: made in Germany.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (21. August 2011)

Atzesnoopy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Stehe nun vor dem Problem der Innenlager Wahl.
> 
> ...



was kint geschrieben hat ist richtig

XTR- Dura ace - Ultegra
die rennrad BSA innenlager haben nur 68er breite,(du bräuchtest 73)
die rennrad Ita innenlager haben 70er breite und passen vom gewinde nicht

950er ist ein komplett zerlegbares innenlager mit Nadeln und kugelkäfigen,wenn mann gefühl hat und es einstellen kann ist es das beste innenlager überhaupt

952er ist ein Patroneninnenlager (112 oder 116mm)

zu der Xtr passt noch ganz gut das Ultegra innenlager für 3 fach 118mm


----------



## Atzesnoopy (21. August 2011)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Mir geht es eigentlich darum, das ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich die korrekte Achslänge bestimmen kann um die 952er XTR Kurbel an meinem ´96er Zaskar mit vernünftiger Kettenlinie zu betreiben. Kann ich einfach das 116mm Lager nehmen und gut. Oder brauch ich das 112,5. 

Was passiert wenn 112,5 optimal wäre, ich aber mangels Angebot auf ein 116mm Lager zurückgreife? Sehe ich das richtig, das dann die Kettenblätter um 1,75 mm zu weit aussen stehen und somit die Kettenlinie nicht optimal ist? 

1,75mm..... ist das schlimm? der Hebel wird länger, die Lagerbelastung ein bischen höher und evtl. flext das Kettenblatt mehr, aber macht das so viel aus das es mit dem 116mm Lager überhaupt nicht funktioniert? 

Oder ist das 116mm Lager evtl. sogar das richtige?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Janikulus (21. August 2011)

also ich habe das bei meinem Zaskar nachgemessen, es sind 116mm (ist ein 950er), ob das die richtige Länge für den Rahmen ist weiss ich nicht, auf jeden Fall funktioniert es gut.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (21. August 2011)

@Janikulus

Vielen Dank fürs nachmessen! 

Das war die Info auf die ich gewartet habe!

Spitze!


----------



## Kint (21. August 2011)

Es gibt auch keine eindeutige Lösung um das sozusagen frei schwebend zu bestimmen. Du brauchst immer eine (montierte) Referenz.

Bei der Wahl des Innenlagers gehts nicht primär um die Belastung für die Lager, diese sollten ja an sich auf die Wellenlänge ausgelegt sein, es geht eigentlich ausschliesslich um die Kettenlinie. Wenn Du Anhänger der grauen Theorie bist evtl noch um den Q-Faktor. 

Und ja, 1,75mm können dabei den Unterschied machen ob der Umwerfer noch in der Lage ist die Kette auf das größte Blatt zu befördern. Die haben einfach einen limitierten Schwenkbereich, und zu weit draussen ist zu weit draussen. Ob das in DEINEM Fall einen Unterschied macht ? 

All about the Kettenlinie by the Godfather von: Fahrradtechnik verständlich erklärt, himself:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chainline.html

edit: Und, nur mal am Rande: 
Ob einen Innenlagerlänge funktioniert hängt nicht zuletzt auch von den Kettenblättern bzw der Zähnezahl ab. 
Umwerfer ist dabei auch ein thema. 
Und selbst wenn etwas funktioniert, dann heisst das noch lange nicht dass es optimal ist. Wenn die Kettenlinie dabei zu sehr abweicht hast Du evtl eine grundsätzliche Verschränkung in der kette - und die ist (neben Schalthilfen)  die Hauptursache für Kettenverschleiss 
Die optimale Kettenlinie ist also schon wünschenswert. 
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass Janikulus was anderes zulassen würde


----------



## Janikulus (21. August 2011)

ganz so genau habe ich es mit der Kettenlinie auch nicht genommen.
Ich habe mich aber grob nach einer Beschreibung Typ Scheldon Brown gerichtet.
Ob es wirklich original so war, weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## eddy 1 (22. August 2011)

ich hab auch das 116er drin 

beim 112er wirds eng zwischen Pedalauge und Kettenstrebe


----------



## Atzesnoopy (11. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun, da der Umbau meines Zaskars fast vollendet ist und ich gestern die erste Runde gefahren bin, möchte ich euch erzählen was darauß geworden ist.

Nachdem hier der Vorschlag kam ich solle mir eine XTR 952 für mein Zaskar suchen habe ich mich ein wenig mit der alten XTR beschäftigt und ruckzuck war ich infiziert. Also, eine 952 muss her.

Die Bucht schwämmt ja einiges an XTR Teilen an. Da gillt es nur die richtig Wahl zu treffen. Mit Glück bin ich auf jemanden gestoßen der mir alles was ich brauchte zu fairen Preisen und vor allem sehr gut erhalten anbieten konnte. Nebenher hat sich auch noch ein netter Kontakt zu einem Radel-Kollegen ergeben. Von Ihm hab ich die "Schalt-Brems Kombi", "V-Breaks", "Schaltwerk" und "Flight-Deck" bekommen. Alles zusammen in einem Packet und als das vor der Tür stand.... ich kann euch sagen, es war für mich wie Weihnachten früher.

Eine Kurbel samt Innenlager (116mm) hab ich mir noch von nem anderen Anbieter besorgt.

Ritzel, Kette, Brems- und Schaltzüge hab ich neu bei einem der großen Versender bestellt. Ich habe auf die Gore Züge verzichtet. Einfach weil es die nichtmehr in Rot gibt. Bisher waren die roten Gore dran und ich wollte keine schwarzen Züge dran bauen. Also bin ich bei Schalt- und Bremszügen auf die XTR ausgewichen. Die sind wenigstens grau. 

Als alles da war gings an die Demontage. 
Anschließend hab ich den Rahmen gleich ein wenig polliert und mal all den Dreck entfernt der da stellenweise schon sehr lang dran war. 

Die Montage der ganzen Teile war Problemlos. Auch wenn ich sehr aufgeregt war, muss ich ehrlich zugeben. Ist ja immer so ne Sache bei gebrauchten Teilen. Beim schrauben merkt man eher ob was nicht stimmt als beim bloßen anschauen. Aber es war alles in Ordnung.

Und dann die erste Ausfahrt gestern. Alles hat funktioniert und ich bin jetzt noch total happy.

Bilder von meinem Zaskar gibts in meinem Fotoalbum.
Leider steige ich nicht durch wie man diese direkt im Beitrag einbindet.

Ich möchte mich bei allen Bedanken die mir hier geholfen haben. 

Ich bin ganz begeistert wie ihr mir, der ich euch ja total fremd und zudem noch ganz neu im Forum bin, geholfen habt und euch Zeitgenommen habt wirklich ausführliche Erklärungen und Beschreibungen zu verfassen. 

Ohne euch hätt ich jetzt keine XTR an meinem Zaskar und ich wäre sicherlich in das eine oder andere Fettnäpfchen getreten. Was mir so komplett erspart geblieben ist.

Vielen Dank dafür! 

Wie gesagt, Bilder sind in meinem Album.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## eddy 1 (11. September 2011)

in dem fotoalbum kannst anklkicken einbetten mit BBC code
das klickst du an und dort erscheinen die bbc codes für verschiedene bildgrößen
den kopierst du einfach und postest den code in deinem beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzesnoopy (12. September 2011)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/975677]
	
[/URL]










@eddy1: Vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------



## epic2006 (14. September 2011)

Gut. Schön schlicht, ohne Blingbling, sauber und funktionell aufgebaut. So soll das. Mir gefällt das so.

Bei Zeiten, wenn man die richtige Sitzposition ermittelt hat, noch den oberen Spacer unter der Aheadkappe weg, wär noch so eine letzte ins Auge stehende Maßnahme.

Gruß, Gerrit

...richtig cool find ich die farblich passende Klingel!


----------



## Kint (15. September 2011)

ist sehr schön geworden...

Einzig den Vorbau und die Gabel da würde ich farblich noch was passendes suchen.  dat beisst sich imho.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (15. September 2011)

Vielen Dank! 

Gabel wollt ich eigentlich lassen. Einfach aus dem Grund weils super funktioniert, noch top in Schuß ist und ne andere erstens teuer und zweitens evtl. nicht top in Schuß sein könnte.

Vorbau und Sattelstütze will ich noch ändern. Und ein hinteres Laufrad such ich auch noch immer.

Aber ich freu mich das es euch zumindest teilweise gefällt.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## epic2006 (17. September 2011)

Welches Maß brauchst Du denn bei dem Kore, bei mir hängen noch zwei im Keller.


----------



## Kint (17. September 2011)

Atzesnoopy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> ...



warum sollte es das auch nicht. 
Das ding sieht genau so aus wie die dinger damals eben aussahen, Rahmen beim blowout von HS bikediscount geschossen und dann die aktuelle bezahlbare Technik drangeschraubt... 
Einzig die Gabel ist zu neu, aber das meinte ich gar nicht. mir gings rein um die Farbe - orangerot der gabel vs knallrot vom Kore. 
Ich würde den lackieren lassen im Farbton der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzesnoopy (15. Oktober 2011)

Fast so wars auch. 

Der Rahmen wurde 1997 beim Händler des Vertrauens gekauft. 

Anschließend beim anderen Händler des Vertrauens die Teile dazu und manches vom Vorgängerrad übernommen.

Das mit den Farben der Gabel bzw. Vorbau kommt nur auf den Bildern so stark raus. Ich finde auch das es auf den Bildern nicht gut aussieht. 
In Wirklichkeit sieht man das kaum. Zumindest ich nicht. Und es stört mich auch nicht weiter. 
Lediglich das beides rot ist würde ich ändern wenn ich könnte. Also wenn ich ne technisch und optisch gut erhaltene gelbe oder blaue Judy finden könnte die preislich auch noch gut ist, dann werde ich da wohl zuschlagen. Und Vorbau..... das kommt dann anschließend.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Atzesnoopy (4. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe bei der letzten großen Putz- und Polieraktion die letzten Reste des "MAVIC equipped" Aufklebers entfernt der an den damaligen GT Rädern immer auf der Kettenstrebe verklebt war.

Irgendwie fehlt mir dieser Aufkleber im Gesamtbild.

Gibts den noch irgendwo?

Kann den evtl. jemand neu herstellen oder so?


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Janikulus (4. November 2011)

ich würde den Mavic Aufkleber weglassen und dafür ein Schutz für die Strebe aufziehen!


----------



## Atzesnoopy (6. November 2011)

Ja, früher hatte ich mal so nen Neopren Überzieher drauf. Der war ne zeitlang schön blau. Dann eher nicht mehr.

Hab mich grad nach so Dingern umgesehen. Denke sowas wirds wohl wieder werden.


----------



## Quen (9. November 2011)

MAVIC equipped müsste ich haben... wenn du den doch wieder möchtest, schreib mich mal an.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------

